# Can't use Ryzen Master with virtualisation enabled



## EzioAs (Dec 22, 2019)

I've just upgraded to a Ryzen CPU a couple weeks ago and decided to install the Ryzen Master software to monitor stuff. Turns out, I can't run the program with virtualisation enabled in the BIOS. 

Is this normal for everyone else?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 22, 2019)

Try disabling your Anti Virus as stated here:





						Ryzen Master and Virtualization cause BSOD
					

Hi everyone,  I don't know if this is the right place but I have a problem with my Ryzen 5 and virtualization.  I have this PC: - MSI B450 Gaming Plus (ATX, last BIOS, no OC) - AMD Ryzen 5 2600X with stock cooler - 16GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 - Windows 10 Pro x64  When I enable SVM...




					community.amd.com


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 22, 2019)

Well, I haven't gotten any BSOD yet. It's just that Ryzen Master refuses to launch (shows an error message) with virtualization enabled. I mean, if it's by design, has anyone successfully work around it without having to disable virtualization in the BIOSI?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 22, 2019)

Have you tried disabling your AV and launching RM just to see if that works ?

From that thread:


> Thank you samet!
> I've been searching for this solution..
> I have AVG and disabling its hardware-assisted virtualization helped me !


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 22, 2019)

I don't have any other AV other than the standard Windows Defender


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 22, 2019)

EzioAs said:


> I don't have any other AV other than the standard Windows Defender



Try disabling that then and see what happens.
Also Make sure you have the latest AMD Chipset drivers installed.
And the latest Version of Ryzen master:


			https://download.amd.com/Desktop/AMD-Ryzen-Master.exe
		


If that doesn't work try this:


> *Amd Ryzen Master unable to initialize*
> 
> 
> Open regedit and delete the directory-X represents whatever number(could be v13/v14).After deleted then Ryzen Master will start without reinstall.
> ...








						Amd Ryzen Master unable to initialize
					

I install the software and it gives me this error when I try to run it : "AMD Ryzen Master unable to initialize" I have Ryzen 7 2700, Windows 10 , Gigabyte AB350M Gaming 1.




					community.amd.com


----------

